# What do you guys think of this website???



## alimaciel (Oct 27, 2007)

http://www.lancasterpuppies.com/garman%20maltese.htm


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It looks like a puppymill to me. I wouldn't go there.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Not good. They are a broker. Look how many breeds they offer. They say, "Lancaster Puppies represents numerous caring & quality breeders in our area." Very bad, actually.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

PUPPIES TO GO, THAT WOULD BE ENOUGH FOR ME TO STAY AWAY, I ONLY GET FOOD TO GO


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

I TOTALLY AGREE WITH EVERYONE ELSE. Please DO NOT support this business. Besides all the warning signs on the website (ACA Maltese?! Puppies to Go. Multiple Breeds, Both Parents on premise, and the puppies DO NOT LOOK HEALTHY). Also, PA has been known to have bad puppymills. Also, they don't have a clause to spay or neuter their puppies (at least not a mention of it on the website). Which tells me they don't care where the puppies go as long as the purchaser can pay the price. Sad...

If you are looking to bring a puppy into your home, all of us here are enthusiats that would be glad to help you in anyway. The Maltese breed is wonderful, but to be a responsible owner is not easy as it's truly a learning experience. 

You may want to start by looking at American Maltese Association for the list of breeders, or contact a Maltese rescue. 

Good luck and please don't hesitate to post any questions.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

They might as well written in huge type "We are a Puppy Mill!!" Those poor darlings hardly look Maltese to boot. :shocked:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

there are many red flags on that site.....


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

YUK YUK YUK :new_shocked:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> http://www.lancasterpuppies.com/garman%20maltese.htm[/B]


They do not register AKC. Don't get fooled with the different dog registeries. AKC has breeder's be accountable for their puppies. It says Puppies2go not good. It is a broker for other breeders.
Tina


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Ummmm........the pups look like a poodle mix. I would not consider them for a puppy. Be careful, the amish country is known for puppy mills.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Yep, don't let the low price convince you to buy from them, I would run far far way. I wasn't impressed at all with the quality of puppies, I think you'd regret it big time.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

What is a JUG????????


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> Ummmm........the pups look like a poodle mix.[/B]


*That was my first thought. *


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Geez..seems to me that there was a big expose not tooo long ago on one of the major news shows about puppy mills in the Amish areas of Pennsylvania...isn't Lancaster in that area...I would be very skeptical....


----------



## bluesyinpa (Dec 9, 2006)

Run the other way! I don't even have to look at the website to tell you that after reading the other responses. PA is one of the largest puppy mill states in the country. I live in Central PA and the Amish are famous here for puppy mills. Dogs are the same livestock to them as their cows and horses. The Lancaster area is the worst area of the state for puppy mills. Please do not even consider getting a puppy from there. 

Rita


----------

